# Newb HT subwoofer questions



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello,

I have a project I want to start but I want a lil advice from any seasoned HT hobbiests. 

I just bought a house and I'm thinking of upgrading my HT subwoofer system. The equipment I'm currently running is a Denon AVR-1609 and Emp Tek EF50 series 5.1 surround including a E10s subwoofer. 

Foe now I'm keeping the 5.1 and receiver. I would like to build my own subwoofer system though.

The equipment I'm thinking of using: (4) Audiomobile MASS 12's (4ohm dvc) which I already own and maybe a pair of Crown XLS1000's (one per subwoofer pair @4ohm mono).

The subs will be actively crossed by the LFE output off the Denon at 80hz 12db. The room the subs will be used in is 26ft x 26ft with cathedral ceiling at least 15ft tall. Here come the questions...

Sealed or ported? I am very familiar with car audio and enclosure building so I'll be making the enclosure(s) myself. The subs will mostly be used for TV and movies but I will be playing quite a bit of music as well so SQ is the most important thing. Are (4) 12's enough cone area with 2kw to go sealed in a room that big? If ported what freq do I wanna shoot for? The 12's have an fs around 24-26hz iirc...they model very well tuned to 25hz but is that low enough for movies etc? The room is a square...would it be best to have one large enclosure holing all 4 subs or should I place 2 or 4 separate enclosures throughout the room? The floor sits on a concrete foundation, should I downfire the subs and let them load off the solid floor?

Any thoughts/suggestions would be great. I'm new to home audio but have been a car audio hobbiest since I was a teen...so I have a good base audio knowledge. 

Thanks!


----------



## thefordmccord (Oct 18, 2012)

Do you have an attic/crawlspace/basement? Do you mind cutting large holes in your floor/ceiling? If yes to both, then infinite baffle is your friend.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

a pair of boxes holding up your front speakers would be what I would do. 25 hz will be lovely for 99 percent of ht and music. common chamber, facing towards the listening position with the port as a slot close to the floor.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

thefordmccord said:


> Do you have an attic/crawlspace/basement? Do you mind cutting large holes in your floor/ceiling? If yes to both, then infinite baffle is your friend.


In that room, no. Just floor and concrete foundation...and ceiling is completely open. So anything I go with will have to be free-standing. 

My initial thought is sealed with a qtc around .7 and plenty of juice...but I see a lot of ported designs out there and they seem to be the alignment of choice for larger rooms...or maybe I'm wrong about that...but I read it somewhere.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

are you a member of Home Theater Shack? There is a member there who will model the subs for you and compare sealed vs ported boxes based on your power.

I have been a HT guy for ever and have built tons of boxes both ported and sealed. I have also done a couple IB builds.

My thoughts are if you have the space, and also a SSF on your amp, then a ported box is going to make you very happy if your ultimate goal is loud low bass notes during movie watching. No question a large ported box is your best bet there.

But if most of your listening is like you say, movies and TV with music as a big part of your listening time, then go ahead and build a couple of sealed boxes and you should be fine. Output wise 4 12's in a sealed box will be more than enough for most listeners.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

If you haven't ever had a high power sub stage in your HT before you would be amazed at what it will sound like. Most people have only heard the 200w max setups you get from best buy so when you quadruple that it can get seriously loud in a hurry. Have fun try sealed as you are listening to a large variety of media and if that's not enough build the ported.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Since you already have the subs, I suggest going the DO parts express kit if your subs baskets fit in the cut out. Make a plate for the "plate amp" cut out.
Dayton Audio SWDC12 Dual 12" Subwoofer Cabinet Black Vinyl

Forego the crown as they roll off under 20 hertz for their speaker protection and get this:
Behringer NU6000DSP iNUKE 6000W Lightweight Power Amplifier with DSP

A tried and true sub amp flat to at least 10hz. Makes about rated power


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

miniSQ said:


> I have been a HT guy for ever and have built tons of boxes both ported and sealed. I have also done a couple IB builds.


So what is everyone using for home subwoofers these days? I am aware of AE but other than that, it looks like car oriented subs are the only ones out there. I'm looking for a 15". Anyone? Eminence didn't have squat, neither did Parts Express that I was interested in. I currently use an IDQ 15 and when that goes, I have no idea what I will replace it with.


----------

